# First Snake help



## GalaxyWolf (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm wanting to get a pet snake (in the near future) but I Don't know which to get. I've never had a snake before so I want to get one that's okay for beginners. 

I was looking at the Jungle Carpet Python but after being told by many people it's not a good first snake I'm looking into what others would be good. I also like the look of the costal carpets but I don't want a snake that gets that big.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should look at getting?


----------



## Toska (Oct 28, 2016)

You will probably get a different answer from everyone that replies as it's very much a matter of personal taste.

My first snake is a bredli. She's easy to handle, never bitten, easy to look after once you have your enclosure set up. At around 2yo she is heading towards 2m though.

If size is your concern maybe have a look at some childrens or spotted pythons


----------



## nick_75 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi,

I recommend you buy a copy of A Guide to Australian Pythons in Captivity before getting your first reptile. I would say that this book is essential for any first timer. The book is filled with useful information about the different species of pythons and their care needs. The book will answer any questions you have. The more knowledge you have, the happier your reptile will be.

Regards,
Nick


----------



## Iguana (Oct 30, 2016)

As Toska said you're going to get a ton of different answers, definitely get the book that Nick suggested, and find a snake that interests you, look at their size, general temperament, colors ect. If a jungle really interests you, research it some more, they aren't always aggressive. Try visiting your local reptile store too, have a look around maybe hold some of the snakes, talk to the staff ect. 
The Antaresia's are considered as 'beginner' snakes, you can choose from Spotted, children's or pygmy pythons, all of which stay a pretty small size, smaller than any carpet. But, they don't all have a nice temperament, it varies on the snake. 
Also, think about size/money considerations, a carpet python will need a 4ft tank minimum, whereas an Antaresia may only need a 2-3ft. 
Good luck!


----------

